# Can there be a DECA power failure?



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello all. I have an HR22-100 in my bedroom that is connected to my Whole Home Network. This morning, the receiver said that "guide data has not been received in over 4 hours", and I noticed that the HR22 was not "seeing" any of the other playlists on the other receivers. After a little troubleshooting, I narrowed it down to the DECA adapter behind the HR22, and sure enough, the DECA adapter was completely powerless. None of the lights were on at all on the DECA adapter, and the receiver itself was powered on and playing programs off of the playlist. I was thinking that the DECA adapter had gone bad and needed to be replaced.

I have a TV on the patio that we rarely use, so I moved the DECA adapter from there to the HR22 in the bedroom. However, when I connected the replacement DECA to the HR22, the same problem still occurred. The replacement DECA had absolutely no power either, just like the original DECA.

I don't know enough about the internal workings of the DECA system, but I believe that the DECA adapters that are connected to a receiver are powered by the receiver itself (hence the reason for no power supply on a DECA adapter connected to a receiver). Is it possible for that part of the receiver to go out and fail to power the DECA adapter?

(Side note: I had to replace the DECA adapter on this same HR22-100 about 2 months ago, but it was not for a power supply problem. The DECA adapter was intermittently losing connection, and the only way to reestablish the connection was to disconnect/reconnect. Replacing that adapter solved that problem until now).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You are correct that the receiver powers the DECA.
Have you rebooted the receiver?


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

You know, I did not reboot the receiver. I will try that. Do you think a RBR would be sufficient, or a complete power disconnect?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Eddie L. said:


> You know, I did not reboot the receiver. I will try that. Do you think a RBR would be sufficient, or a complete power disconnect?


A reboot "should" do it [it has here for me] and if not, then a 5 min power cycle would be my next step.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

Great! Thanks for the replies! I will try that and see if it works.

Just out of curiosity, it sounds like you have had this problem before. Was it a random occurrence, or is it a problem that recurs?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Eddie L. said:


> Great! Thanks for the replies! I will try that and see if it works.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, it sounds like you have had this problem before. Was it a random occurrence, or is it a problem that recurs?


In over two years, it happened once, after a software download.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> In over two years, it happened once, after a software download.


Hey VOS. Just wanted to tell you thanks. I went home for lunch on Friday, with the intention of doing a reset on the receiver to see if that fixed the problem. I turned the TV on, and to my surprise, the white DirecTV screen that shows during a reboot ("Step 2 of 2, Receiving Satellite Information") was already up and about 75% finished. I don't know if there was a glitch in a software update the night before and I was getting another update, but I looked behind the HR22 and the DECA adapater lights were on and all green. It has worked great ever since then.

Apparently, it was software related, and thankfully, it worked out the problem on its own. Anyway, thanks for the feedback!


----------

